# Capt. Hollis Forrester "East Matagorda" Some great fish



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

The fishing has been wonderful as we are gearing up for Spring. Both drifting and wading have been wonderful and the Bay is in awesome shape with plenty of fish and well balanced with lots of bait and a healthy ecosystem. Mostly we've been throwing Down South Lures over shell pads plus top water late in the eves but the bait camps are beginning to hold live shrimp so if you would like that we can get it. The temps are warming up and looks like winter is almost out of here so the fishing is just getting better but its been really hard to beat here lately. The quality of the Trout and Redfish has been a blessing, it has not been un common for my groups to average 7-10 Trout per trip that have been over the 5 lb mark, and they are liking that Plumb right now. Gear up for Spring and come join me, bring the kids and introduce someone new to the outdoors, They Will Be Hooked. Thank You For Reading The Report. For Available dates contact me at
Capt. Hollis Forrester
979-236-3115
[email protected]
www.capthollisforrester.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Hollis.. you've always been solid!


----------

